# Buying a Car



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

I need to sort myself out with a car. Currently I have a hire car. Is it safest to go for a new car from a franchised dealer? I did go to a second hand place to try and save money and saw a nice VW but it had done 140,000 km, when I asked Pablo if that was a bit high he said he could change it to whatever I wanted. Is that normal in Spain?


----------



## Swerve (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe he's already taken a few miles off the car. You done right to walk away.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

If you can afford it easily then a new car is the best bet - old cars cost money for repairs and are not so efficient - UK 2nd hand cars are cheaper because the market place is flooded with ex.company cars, Totally different here. 

Davexf


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> I need to sort myself out with a car. Currently I have a hire car. Is it safest to go for a new car from a franchised dealer? I did go to a second hand place to try and save money and saw a nice VW but it had done 140,000 km, when I asked Pablo if that was a bit high he said he could change it to whatever I wanted. Is that normal in Spain?


Whaaaat? He told you he would put the kilometres marked up on a car to whatever you wanted? As mrypg9 would say "you're ' 'aving a larf, ain't you?"
This doesn't make any sense, why would you, the buyer want the clock put back?
Why would a salesman tell a client that he fiddles with cars? Of course a highly illegal practise?
I do wonder about the experiences of this poster in Spain...


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Pablo told me if he adjusted the clock I would get all my money back when I sold it. This sounded like cheating to me. I do not want any trouble with the police or deporting, I have a good job in Spain showing Thai tourist around and it would not look good in handcuffs.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Pablo told me if he adjusted the clock I would get all my money back when I sold it. This sounded like cheating to me. I do not want any trouble with the police or deporting, I have a good job in Spain showing Thai tourist around and it would not look good in handcuffs.


As the others have posted, it's highly illegal, so don't get involved.

You do seem to have some strange experiences!

Many of us on this forum have been here for many years & not come across the situations you find yourself in!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> I need to sort myself out with a car. Currently I have a hire car. Is it safest to go for a new car from a franchised dealer? I did go to a second hand place to try and save money and saw a nice VW but it had done 140,000 km, when I asked Pablo if that was a bit high he said he could change it to whatever I wanted. Is that normal in Spain?


You need to shop somewhere else for a car, nothing wrong with used but ask for (and see) old ITV papers as these log the mileage (assuming its old enough for an ITV) and some form of service history.
Bills for tyres / service etc all have mileage recorded on them so just take your time.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

xabiachica said:


> As the others have posted, it's highly illegal, so don't get involved.
> 
> You do seem to have some strange experiences!
> 
> Many of us on this forum have been here for many years & not come across the situations you find yourself in!


Maybe it’s just beginner’s bad luck or maybe being a young Thai woman I look naive and an easy touch. I do not speak much Spanish but I am fluent in English, it is our second language in Thailand. Seems I have got off to a bad start everywhere including this forum. Last night I cried for 2 hours. I am too ashamed to tell my parents about everything. I only joined the forum because a friend told me about it to try and get some advice from the experienced members and did not expect even more abuse. I am on my own and lonely now homesick for Thailand. I worship Buddha every night with candles, and an incense burner.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Maybe it’s just beginner’s bad luck or maybe being a young Thai woman I look naive and an easy touch. I do not speak much Spanish but I am fluent in English, it is our second language in Thailand. Seems I have got off to a bad start everywhere including this forum. Last night I cried for 2 hours. I am too ashamed to tell my parents about everything. I only joined the forum because a friend told me about it to try and get some advice from the experienced members and did not expect even more abuse. I am on my own and lonely now homesick for Thailand. I worship Buddha every night with candles, and an incense burner.


We don't allow bullying & abuse. 

The way to deal with it, if you feel that you have been, is to use the report button - top right of the post, which looks like this


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Esmeralda Dizon said:


> Maybe it’s just beginner’s bad luck or maybe being a young Thai woman I look naive and an easy touch. I do not speak much Spanish but I am fluent in English, it is our second language in Thailand. Seems I have got off to a bad start everywhere including this forum. Last night I cried for 2 hours. I am too ashamed to tell my parents about everything. I only joined the forum because a friend told me about it to try and get some advice from the experienced members and did not expect even more abuse. I am on my own and lonely now homesick for Thailand. I worship Buddha every night with candles, and an incense burner.


 Esmeralda,
No one likes being labelled as a bully so I apologise if that's how you see the situation.
I advise you to 



Do things through *correct channels *(for example buy a car from a secondhand car dealer that gives you a couple of years guarantee, make sure you get signed receipts for money paid and official, signed contracts)
Suss out what you have to do *before you make contact with people *like "Roger" (from a previous post) and "Pablo".
Take a *translator* with you or *get all information you are given translated *before you do anything.
Lastly, whilst you are in Spain you are always going to be a Thai woman (sorry young is not for always) so you need to learn to live with that fact in Spain. You are going to have to fight your own corner so toughen up and be more aware of what happens in "real" Spain and not rip off Spain. It's a Spain I personally don't recognize



I hope not to hear any more tales of woe about you being cheated or nearly cheated out of money. I will refrain from commenting


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Sawahdee Krub!

Sorry if this goes off topic a bit, but remember that you can only use your Thai driving licence (Assuming that is what you have) for 6 months after you arrive in Spain.
After that you will need to go through the full testing process as Spain does not have any agreement on exchanging / convalidating Thai licences.


----------



## Esmeralda Dizon (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you Overandout

When I departed Thailand you could get a one year international driving licence. However I first went to King’s College London and got a UK driving licence while there.

I am now considering not getting a car, instead I may opt for Metro card and save all the hassle and expense. I live in Alicante and work mainly in Madrid, so maybe a rail card as well.

I think I have now learnt Spain is not like Thailand and the UK and maybe best to keep life as simple as possible. If you want nothing and have nothing you become less of a target.


----------

